# منتديات الاسره والمجتمع > كراميش الحصن >  اول كرموش

## عبدالله العمري

الموضوع ودون مقدمات ....فتحت منتديات الحصن وانا متعود اشوف الاقسام كلها.....بس المره هاي غير... شفت شي جديد قسم كراميش الحصن وحبيت اكون اول كرموش مع اني ما بعرف معنى كرموش بس على ما اعتقد اسم دلع....المهم مش هون موضوعنا.....لعاد شو الموضوع؟؟؟ انا بقلك....الموضوع وبكل بساطه 



[gdwl] 
الدنيا بطلت(ما عم) تشتي(تمطر)
[/gdwl]

لدالك انا ومن هون من قسم الكراميش ادعو كل عضو وزائر اردني الى رفع يده للسماء والدعاء من اجل نزول المطر لانه وبصراحه صرنا نشوف الشتا وكأنه ثلج لانه ما بزورنا الا بالشهرين مره وهدا اكيد احنا السبب فيه وعالعموم الحمد والشكر لله على اي حال.
....
[bor=#ff0000]للعلم[/bor]انا تعمدت يكون الموضوع بهدا القسم الجديد لانه مثل ما بنعرف اول الغيث قطره
واول القسم موضوع

----------


## hossamhh2006

صباح الكرمشة منور ياباشا

----------


## ريمي

شكرا على الموضع

----------


## النورس الحزين

تسلم يا اول واحلا كرموووووووووش بدنيا

----------


## ريمي

اذهلني موضوعك الرائع يارائع انا اشكرك انت قمت بماتستطيع ان تقوم به واضهرت انك شخص متميز  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

تحية مكرمشه للجميع يسلموا عمري ان شاء الله تشتي الدنيا والله يرحمنا برحمته

----------

